# Best simple EO combos for a "manly" scent?



## rparrny

I want to make some soaps for the favorite men in my life...up till now it's been eucalyptus or nothing.  As an herbalist I am a shameless EO snob so FO's are out.  I really want to try something different in a combo but till recently my EOs were used medicinally....now I want more of an aroma therapy gig for a guy.
I know there are aroma therapy combos for sale but I want to use what I have...and I have A LOT of different oils (okay, maybe EO snob wasn't really accurate...more like EO SLUT!)
Any suggestions?


----------



## Dorymae

Try equal amounts of coriander, cedar wood, and sandlewood, then take 1/2 the amount of lavender and 1/4 the amount of frankincense. This makes a nice manly scent. 

So if your using drops you'd go:

20 drops each of the first three, then 10 drops of lavender, and 5 drops of frankincense.

Another I like is equal portions of pine, cedar wood and sandlewood.


----------



## KristaMarie

If you want really simple, cedar wood and 10x orange is heavenly in equal parts, after the orange fades a touch!


----------



## Cindy2428

Bay and lime and if you would like a little extra spice a tiny amount of black pepper oil


----------



## lsg

Equal parts of sandalwood and allspice=Old Spice dup


----------



## rparrny

Thank you for all the replies!  The old spice scent brings back memories of buying it for my dad for the holidays...gotta try that one, thank you!


----------



## Nevada

Love Cedar!
25% Lemongrass
25% 10x Orange
50% Atlas Cedarwood


----------



## galaxyMLP

I love tea tree and orange, simple yet clean.


----------



## Seawolfe

Orange and Patchouli is popular with guys who like patch

Ive been playing with a fresh minty scent that seems popular:
Fir	15%
Rosemary 9%
Eucalyptus 27%
peppermint	18%	
spearmint 32%


----------



## doriettefarm

So many possibilities!  I second Seawolfe's recommendations and have a few more.

Lavender/Patchouli
Spruce/Cedarwood
Sandalwood/Patchouli/Palmarosa
Lemon/Rosemary/Cedarwood


----------



## boyago

Where are you guys getting your Sandalwood EO that isn't a bazzilion dollars an oz?


----------



## doriettefarm

I must admit to cheating with the sandalwood and use a FO instead of EO.  I couldn't afford to soap with the real deal and if I ever splurge it will be used only for perfume or lotion.    

I've got the Sandalwood Extra FO from NDA (http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/sandalwood-extra-fragrant-oil-phthalate-free-p-2185.html) and it's a decent blender.


----------



## boyago

My very favorite masculine blend I have smelled so far is the blend kchaystack used in the alternative liquid swap.  It was a cedar/lavender FO blend with peppermint EO. He did us a FO for the cedar/lavender blend but I'm sure you could get similar results with EOs.


----------



## kchaystack

boyago said:


> My very favorite masculine blend I have smelled so far is the blend kchaystack used in the alternative liquid swap.  It was a cedar/lavender FO blend with peppermint EO. He did us a FO for the cedar/lavender blend but I'm sure you could get similar results with EOs.



Thanks.  Just remember to keep the peppermint ratio low to stay under the usage rate.   No need to irritate anything sensitive.


----------



## lsg

I use sandalwood fragrance oil instead of essential oil.


----------



## amd

boyago said:


> Where are you guys getting your Sandalwood EO that isn't a bazzilion dollars an oz?



Amyris eo is also very close to sandalwood (in fact sometimes it is called western sandalwood) that said I haven't smelled it for myself to compare but I do have it in my shopping cart at NDA and it is very very inexpensive.


----------



## TeresaT

I made a mix of orange, tangerine and spearmint EOs and it has been a hit.  (Which is good, since I made 5# of that soap!).  I did the rates at 2:2:1.  The spearmint is just strong enough to smell without overpowering the citrus and the citrus is strong enough to be refreshing, but not too sweet.  Overall, I think it's a good combination.  It's popular with both men and women.

Edit:  Apparently "citrus mint" is popular.  I just checked into the Holiday Inn, Greenbelt, MD and found this.  Gotta admit, mine smells a WHOLE lot better, though.  However, I guess you can't go wrong with a good quality citrus mint.


----------



## rparrny

boyago said:


> Where are you guys getting your Sandalwood EO that isn't a bazzilion dollars an oz?


Right now Essential Depot has a sale on essential oils in 1 kg containers 50% off with free shipping!
I spent WAY too much...just keep telling myself I can deduct it has my hobby expenses next year...


----------



## rparrny

Thank you all so much for your recommendations!  I was expecting one or two suggestions...now I have an entire recipe box full!!
The problem will be which one do I try next?roblem:


----------



## lsg

IMO, the scent of amyris does not compare to East Indian sandalwood EO.


----------



## cmzaha

lsg said:


> IMO, the scent of amyris does not compare to East Indian sandalwood EO.


I have to agree. Since you love sandalwood you will be very disappointed in Amyris
Anyone have any nifty cool blends using Petitgrain. I would like to use it in a batch of shave soap and have never used Petitgrain. Wondering how it would mix with a little Black Pepper and grapefruit


----------



## soapswirl

Petitgrain is lovely with grapefruit and bergamot. I think including black pepper with petitgrain might be a bit heavy. Black pepper is great with bergamot at a rate of around 1:2.


----------



## green soap

I agree that amyris does not smell like sandalwood, it is nice and a good blender, just not the same thing at all.

Carolyn, here is a blend that I use and like: 1 part ea: spearmint, lime, petitgrain, coriander, ½ parts ea lemongrass and basil.  Well liked by the dudes and a lot females too.


----------



## not_ally

Thanks for the suggestion, Soapswirl.  I like petigrain but was unsure what to blend with, that sounds good.


----------



## lsg

I found this recipe in my notes:  
Citrus Spice 
these are in parts
•	4  Bergamot
•	4  Lemon
•	4  Orange
•	2  Rosemary
•	2  Petitgrain
•	1  Rose


----------



## cmzaha

Thankyou everyone, all the blends sound great


----------

